# Go Lewis!!!!



## Ed Seeley (21 Oct 2007)

Well after last night's disappointment let's hope Lewis Hamilton can get back to winning ways and clinch the F1 championship!
If any of you haven't tried it yet you can get a lot of the pit timing info on your computer live at http://www.formula1.com/services/live_timing  You have to register, but it's free.

Go Lewis!!!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (21 Oct 2007)

Im glued to the race buildup as we speak!!

just hoping that Alonso hasnt got some dirt hes going to blackmail MacLaren with to keep Lewis out on old tires again or something equally horrid!!

I can feel myself going greyer as the minutes tick by


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Oct 2007)

Well I have a hollow feeling in the pit of my stomach and what little hair I had left has gone now.  Can't believe he didn't get the championship...


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (21 Oct 2007)

alonso team radio:
'Engage Hammilton gearbox bug...'



mutter mutter mutter mutter mutter mutter mutter


----------



## fishgeek (21 Oct 2007)

at least the big chinned spainard didnt win!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (21 Oct 2007)

fishgeek said:
			
		

> at least the big chinned spainard didnt win!



hahhahahahah im so with you on that one


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Oct 2007)

fishgeek said:
			
		

> at least the big chinned spainard didnt win!



No just the really charasmatic Fin!

(But that is better than Alonso I suppose!)
Anyone want to place bets on the Maclaren driver line up for 2008.....


----------

